# Nurse and refrigeration mechanic seeking Canadian move



## PLH95 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I am very very new to this so I am here asking for help. A little bit of back ground always helps I suppose. I am a soon to be married ( April 2013) nurse and paramedic and the lucky chap who is marrying me is an electrician/ refrigeration mechanic. I have always known since my teens that I was meant to live and bring up my family abroad and Canada has always been my first and favourite choice. We have planned a road trip this January to Toronto, Ottawa and surrounding areas and would very much like some advise on places and areas to visit, the best job opportunities and if there is any organisations who I could possibly visit. 

I would love to hear your personal experiences and if you have any advise I would love the help.

Thanks x


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

A road trip to Toronto and Ottawa in January?? You might want to rethink that...


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Look up sun country jobs in saskatchewan as they are always looking for employees


----------



## PLH95 (Oct 21, 2012)

We were thinking January as I know the winters are bad but isn't it something you need to experience to make sure that you can cope with the extreme cold?


----------



## PLH95 (Oct 21, 2012)

dealdish said:


> Look up sun country jobs in saskatchewan as they are always looking for employees


Thanks will do I don't know a lot about this area, but thanks for helping.


----------



## PLH95 (Oct 21, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> A road trip to Toronto and Ottawa in January?? You might want to rethink that...


When would you suggest visiting?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

also wow jobs.ca and saskjobs.ca this place has thousands of great jobs.estevan is busiest city in province right now


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

PLH95 said:


> We were thinking January as I know the winters are bad but isn't it something you need to experience to make sure that you can cope with the extreme cold?


Do you really want to test drive snow tires, or do you plan on living outdoors?? There's nothing to "coping" with the extreme cold... You go from your heated house to your (auto started) heated car to your heated "office" to the heated mall and supermarket. Except for shovelling snow the day after and (maybe) waiting at a bus/streetcar stop you generally are not drastically exposed to the extremes (unless you chose to, I ski, snowboard and walk the dog 1 hr twice a day, rain, shine, snow or down to -20)... My wife, coming from the UK, once commented that it's colder in London in the winter than Ontario.


----------

